# New Here. I just bought this, need to know if I got a good vintage camera..



## markadc (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey

I just bought this in an auction. It was in a box of junk, and paid a great price for it. I know it is a rolleiflex, but I do not know how to determine what model and its value. Is it rare? All help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 3, 2013)

Can't see much of it...it's gray...is it a "baby Rollei", perhaps??? One that shoots the discontinued 127 size film???

What does it say inside?


----------



## tirediron (Jan 3, 2013)

*Moving to the Collector's Corner - you should get better help there.*


----------



## compur (Jan 3, 2013)

Need better photos


----------



## Ysarex (Jan 3, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Can't see much of it...it's gray...is it a "baby Rollei", perhaps??? One that shoots the discontinued 127 size film???
> 
> What does it say inside?



Absolutely a baby Rollei. The lens is a 65mm Xenar. This is the common variant of the camera -- the grey one. In good cosmetic condition and working it's worth about $200.00.

Buy some efke 127 film and it takes great photos.

Joe


----------



## orlovphoto (Jan 4, 2013)

If you end up using it and happen to be on F-book I cordially invite you to join Rolleiflex users group.  We need more Baby Rollei shooters there


----------



## Horngreen (Jan 10, 2013)

This might tell you
Chart of Rolleiflex TLR Cameras and S/N


----------



## bsinmich (Jan 10, 2013)

Two sources of 127 film would be BH Photo in New York and Freestyle in California.  It does run around $13.00 per roll.


----------



## Horngreen (Jan 14, 2013)

The Classic Camera/Cut film for Piccolette

There are many ways to slit 120 down to 127 yourself. I've done it with a razor blade locked into an old 120 camera and it works. There will be issues with the numbering on the paper backing though. Mine was like this one... film slitter | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------

